# Tank mixing liquid potassium



## Mike_12 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm planning on spraying a 0-0-25 liquid K product tomorrow at .25lb/k. Would there be any issue if I added humid acid and a small amount of urea (.1 lb/k) to the mix as well? The label does say it should be compatible with most other products after it is diluted properly so I think it should be ok, but for peace of mind I thought I would check with those who have a bit more experience.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You should be fine. Pre-mix them in a bucket just to make sure nothing drops out of solution or does something wierd.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

It won't be a problem as long as you have sufficient water in the tank and aren't mixing the concentrates together.


----------



## Mike_12 (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks guys! It mixed up just fine without any issue. I did check the pH before spraying and it was a little high, around 10. The potassium solution I use has pH of 12 before being diluted. Should I be trying to lower it before spraying or will it not matter since it's a relatively small amount being applied?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Mike_12 said:


> Thanks guys! It mixed up just fine without any issue. I did check the pH before spraying and it was a little high, around 10. The potassium solution I use has pH of 12 before being diluted. Should I be trying to lower it before spraying or will it not matter since it's a relatively small amount being applied?


Some pesticides require a certain pH range to work properly. Revolver and Monument for example need to be around pH of 6. If you are just spraying nutrients then I wouldn't worry.

Liquid humic acid products typically contain potassium hydroxide which keeps the pH ideal for the humic acid to stay in solution. If you add a substantial amount of acid to the mix the humic can precipitate out.


----------

